# Good Garages



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a reliable garage in the Paisley/Glasgow area i could use to carry out a diagnostic check and do a timing belt change and a full service on a Renault Clio 172 Sport.
Someone in work told me to try Love Street Motors but i had used them before and thought they were s**t, i would prefer to use somewhere recommended rather than take pot luck.

Thanx in Advance
Pat


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Try E.Reid and Son , on underwood rd, paisley...i use them for mots, etc.....very good.
0141 889 1263


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

mkv said:


> Try E.Reid and Son , on underwood rd, paisley...i use them for mots, etc.....very good.
> 0141 889 1263


is auld eck not just dealing with waggons now ? sure young eric said they were binning the car service to concentrate on the renfrewshire council work they do, know it might be a bit far stretched mate but why not AVA turbos?

heard they were doing service stuff now  and there top blokes aswell :wave:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

big-daf said:


> is auld eck not just dealing with waggons now ? sure young eric said they were binning the car service to concentrate on the renfrewshire council work they do, know it might be a bit far stretched mate but why not AVA turbos?
> 
> heard they were doing service stuff now  and there top blokes aswell :wave:


Is that the guys behind Glasgow airport, if so any reports i've heard about them have not been good.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

patbhoy said:


> Is that the guys behind Glasgow airport, if so any reports i've heard about them have not been good.


aye pat thats the boys mate :thumb: the only reason i can see them being **** now is if the old techs have gone and its new guy`s that are in there 

been a while since i used them but always done wonders on any of my motors that i took in, i switched to daztek in fife for my tuneing and service stuff when i moved over there so not been back to AVA since. maybe need to have a squint in there and see if theres any old faces


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

big-daf said:


> aye pat thats the boys mate :thumb: the only reason i can see them being **** now is if the old techs have gone and its new guy`s that are in there
> 
> been a while since i used them but always done wonders on any of my motors that i took in, i switched to daztek in fife for my tuneing and service stuff when i moved over there so not been back to AVA since. maybe need to have a squint in there and see if theres any old faces


I've heard stories of them blowing turbos and doing other damage on thier rolling road but cover themselves with disclaimers.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

well defo dont sound like the guy`s who used to work on my cars mate :doublesho there was always summit to sign but they never knackerd any cars apart from a couple of things i heard them do but apart from that 
it was always good service i had from em and never a thing wrong with the motor`s when i got them back 
but like i said defo sunds like it aint the same guy`s who were there when i used em so in that case i would say give em a side step if there is any worrie of things going bang :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Heard Kenneth Brown Motor Engineers are decent for Renault work.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Might be worth ringing round a couple of these to see if there are any Renault specialists

http://www.goodgaragescheme.co.uk/postcodes/index.php?postcode=PA11


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

big-daf said:


> well defo dont sound like the guy`s who used to work on my cars mate :doublesho there was always summit to sign but they never knackerd any cars apart from a couple of things i heard them do but apart from that
> it was always good service i had from em and never a thing wrong with the motor`s when i got them back
> but like i said defo sunds like it aint the same guy`s who were there when i used em so in that case i would say give em a side step if there is any worrie of things going bang :lol:


I've been to AVA a few times for Rolling Road days with the MLR and always found the guys there were pretty helpful and decent enough. The 2 guys that I remember were Alan and Colin. Alan run the cars on the RR while Colin had the det cans on listening to the engine. Both guys seems very knowledgeable, helpful and easy to talk to.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

evobaz said:


> I've been to AVA a few times for Rolling Road days with the MLR and always found the guys there were pretty helpful and decent enough. The 2 guys that I remember were Alan and Colin. Alan run the cars on the RR while Colin had the det cans on listening to the engine. Both guys seems very knowledgeable, helpful and easy to talk to.


I'm only going on quotes i've heard from some mates, one of them went in with his 4x4 sierra cosworth and done a u turn when they wanted to sit the back end on axle stands due to only having a two wheel rolling road.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> I'm only going on quotes i've heard from some mates, one of them went in with his 4x4 sierra cosworth and done a u turn when they wanted to sit the back end on axle stands due to only having a two wheel rolling road.


:doublesho:doublesho

I'd have done the same.

It thats correct then it must have been years ago because i've had the Evo RR'd there in 2004 and they had a 4WD rolling road then


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

evobaz said:


> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I'd have done the same.
> 
> It thats correct then it must have been years ago because i've had the Evo RR'd there in 2004 and they had a 4WD rolling road then


Maybe worth a try then, looks like it may be new people or have put a bit of investment into the place.

Thanks to everyone for their replies and help.:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Can also recommend Hypertech in Bonnybridge. I know its not exactly on your doorstep but they are very good. I've used them for years and have had great service every time.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

pat are you still looking for a garage mate ?

bit out of your way mate but how about in-tune on maryhill road 
its a good wee place they have a toca team so there pretty up to date with 
modern motors my mate just got his m3 done and said they were first class


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

big-daf said:


> pat are you still looking for a garage mate ?
> 
> bit out of your way mate but how about in-tune on maryhill road
> its a good wee place they have a toca team so there pretty up to date with
> modern motors my mate just got his m3 done and said they were first class


Cheers mate, i'll look them up:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Heard Kenneth Brown Motor Engineers are decent for Renault work.


These guys are a joke, they completely fecked up the brakes on my old pulsar GTiR...

Then tried to claim it was not them....

From personal experience I would not go near these guys again, even with a jobby stick.....

:thumb:


----------

